# Jack Daniels sauce Ahhhh $$$$$



## topcop821 (May 24, 2013)

Made a trial run of the JD sauce and it was very well like.....now the ques_ion....up here in the far North a bottle of JD will run about  25 bucks,,,kinda pricey to dump in a sauce.  Any ideas of what other brand would work as well?_

_This is a difficult question because I dont' want to totally sacrfice the quality of the sauce but at the same time I dont'want to spend a lot of money for a rather small quantity either._

_So...advice is:_


----------



## miller81 (May 25, 2013)

you could always try bushmils irish whiskey, or cheaper brand of whiskey that you like.


----------



## aeroforce100 (May 25, 2013)

topcop821 said:


> Made a trial run of the JD sauce and it was very well like.....now the ques_ion....up here in the far North a bottle of JD will run about  25 bucks,,,kinda pricey to dump in a sauce.  Any ideas of what other brand would work as well?_
> 
> That seems to be a darned good price for JD.  I just paid $42.50. for a bottle(1.75 liter)


----------



## topcop821 (May 25, 2013)

Only problem is::::I like Jack or course Jim might work as well.....oofta...$42 bucks. Not bad if you treat it as sippin whiskey not just your run of the mill rusty water.

By the way Aeroforce100, I've heard it said a Cav Scout is never lost, just on a recon!!

To all Veterans, past - present and future.....Thank you all!!

MSG MPC RET

VVA - VFW - American Legion Riders


----------



## aeroforce100 (May 25, 2013)

You are right, The Cav never gets lost.  BTW that $42.50 is for a 1.75 liter bottle not a 750 milliliter bottle.


----------



## boardpuller (May 25, 2013)

My wife buys the 1.75 for about $32 a bottle a case at a time.


----------



## foamheart (May 25, 2013)

As to your original question, Jim Beam is an aceptible alternative, less expensive than that good Cajun Whiskey, Jacque Daniels, but still good mash.


----------



## topcop821 (May 25, 2013)

Checked with the local liquor guy...best substitute for Jack would be Evan Williams at $29 for the LARGE jug. Said there is very little difference in taste and has been recommended for BBQ sauce by customers.


----------



## buckeye4ever (May 25, 2013)

Gentlemen,

I've picked up a lot of great smoking tips by going through the site, and when I read this thread I felt it was my duty to reply.  I've been in bourbon exploration mode for the last 8 months and topcop I hate to say it but your liquor guy did you wrong.   Ezra isn't bad for a mixed drink if you're going to overpower the flavor but it is not fine whiskey by any stretch.  It won't give you any of the flavors a good whiskey will impart to your sauce:  oakiness, toffee or vanilla notes.   If you want something that doesn't have a top shelf price I would recommend Buffalo Trace, Elijah Craig, Bulleit.  Those are all good enough to stip in my opinion, and if I won't sip it I won't put it in my sauce. 

Jack and Jim are good brands but are most known because they've successfully been marketed.   I would put Woodford Reserve over either of them but you'll pay for it too.  Especially the double-oaked batch.

Just FYI - Jack Daniels isn't called a bourbon because it's filtered through maple wood charcoal before it's barreled for aging but other than that it adheres to all of the bourbon rules.

Thank you all for the contributions you've made here.   I'm smoking 30lbs each of pork shoulders and briskets for my son's high school graduation in 2 weeks and I wouldn't have felt ready to do it without all of your help.   And my friends and family have loved the trial runs the past 2 months.


----------

